#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Ansys 13 | 9.75 gb

## mkhurram79

*ANSYS 13 | 9.75 GB*






ANSYS 13.0 includes a great number of new and advanced features that make it easier, faster and cheaper for customers to bring new products to market, with a high degree of confidence in the ultimate results they will achieve. ANSYS 13.0 builds on the foundation of previous ANSYS releases, taking product development to the next level by continuing the evolution of Smart Engineering Simulation. By compressing design cycles, optimizing product performance across multiple physics, maximizing the accuracy of virtual prototypes, and automating the simulation process, ANSYS is making it easier and faster than ever to bring innovative new products to market  which has become imperative in todays difficult economy.

The product suite delivers new benefits in three major areas:

* Greater accuracy and fidelity: As engineering requirements and design complexity increase, simulation software must produce more accurate results that reflect changing operating conditions over time.
* Higher productivity: ANSYS 13.0 includes dozens of features that minimize the time and effort product development teams invest in simulation.
* More computational power: For some engineering simulations, ANSYS 13.0 can provide speedup ratios that are five to 10 times greater than previous software releases. Even complex multiphysics simulations can be accomplished more quickly and efficiently, speeding up product development and market launch initiatives.

More information: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Password: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


If above links did not work try this attached file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thanks and Pray for me.See More: Ansys 13 | 9.75 gb

----------


## netspyking

For users can not see full download link , please refer here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Paldex

Dear Mkhurrum,

Is the software is a demo or full version.

Please clarify....

----------


## caca

How to install? Please
I can't install it regarding with license please help me

----------


## caca

How to install? Please
I can't install it regarding with license please help me

----------


## caca

can you tell me how to install
regarding with license

----------


## mshikhan

any one want to know about the license/cr@@k  installation,  leave a message here. i will help. just mention about the operating system (xp or 7) and the license file cr@@k (from which cr@@ker  e.g. magnitude etc.)

----------


## Paldex

Dear Mshikhan,

I downloaded the Ansys from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. My OS is Vista Basic. Can you please tell me the installation procedure...

Thanking you in advance....

----------


## mshikhan

> Dear Mshikhan,
> 
> I downloaded the Ansys from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. My OS is Vista Basic. Can you please tell me the installation procedure...
> ...




May i know about the ******** (c*r*a*c*k)  you have????

whether it is from MAGNITUDE or from some one else. and also 32bit or 64bit.

----------


## mshikhan

Hello every one. if you have magnitude c*r*a*c*k*e*d  software then there will be directory named "MAGNiTUDE" (in DVDI) composed of two or three files (AP13_Calc.exe, install.txt and license.txt)
*please follow the following steps* for software installation.
1. right click on setup.exe file. > run as administrator (it is most important for Windows Vista & 7). It will install some pre-requisite if needed (you may be connected to internet. if some file missing, you can download it from internet) 
2. choose language and first choose "install Ansys Products"
3. click next and choose your Ansys Modules you want to install....next.......next........installation will began.......next..............exit ......exit.....
4. after finishing software installation, again right click on setup.exe file. > run as administrator (it is most important step for Windows Vista & 7).
5. this time choose "install Ansys license manager" option > next...next.......................( Note: Check the relevant box for relevant license field and you can also check the box given for RSS Disabling)
6. at the end License wizard window will open with three options of license server types. choose the default.>..continue >
7. go to Magnitude Directory in DVDI (from where you run the installation) Right click on AP13_Calc.exe > "run as administrator" (a new MS-DOS type window will open and will ask for making a license file. you have to press "Y" for making license file) a new license file will be generated and exit the MS-DOS window( you can also delete the previous license file before generating new one)
8. copy this license file and save it in a permanent directory like C:>programFiles (dont delete or move this file any where)
9. come back to license wizard..... when you press continue button it will open a window for browsing license file. you have to browse the location of the file which you have just copied in previous step.....and in the wizard it will say...... "... License file installed successfully" .....continue > continue > EXIt > EXIT > EXIt > EXIT 

after finishing License installation


10. Go to Start > All Programs > ansys 13.0 > "Mechanical APDL Launcher" or any other product....
11. it will check for license manager if it is installed correctly as above steps it should start normally. if there is some problem it will not start.
12. for rectification please leave a message here. i will help. But before that please try once more as i have mentioned above through steps 4 to step9.

enjoy Ansys 13.0
& let me know about your success by just saying thanks and done in the forum.

----------


## torso

Hi,

I have *Windows 7* and I've installed Ansys 13 but when i check the licenses available with ANSLIC_ADMIN utility, there is no license and i have this message:

DISPLAY THE LICENSE STATUS:

ANSYS Licensing Interconnect path = 2325@torso-PC

ANSYS FLEXlm license path = 1055@torso-PC

***** Note: Due to a FLEXlm limitation, all tasks may not be found
__________

***** LICENSE SERVER STATUS: 1055@torso-PC *****

lmutil - Copyright (c) 1989-2009 Flexera Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Flexible License Manager status on Sun 2/27/2011 15:38

[Detecting lmgrd processes...]
License server status: 1055@torso-PC
    License file(s) on torso-PC: C:\Program Files\ANSYS Inc\Shared Files\Licensing\license.dat:

  torso-PC: license server UP (MASTER) v11.8

Vendor daemon status (on torso-PC):

  ansyslmd: Cannot read data from license server system. (-16,287)


----------

I've generated the license with the ap13_calc.exe and during the licensing installation, I specified this license with default port 2325 1055)

Workbench can open, but if i open the Design Modeler, i get an error message..

I've reinstalled Ansys many times...
Someone have an idea ?

----------


## polyskilz

got it running, but for some reason icepak models arent viewable (nothing is in the screen...all black but model is there because it will mesh).  I even notice some delayred refreshing of the screen, i have to minimize and maximize to repaint.  What would cause this? my graphics card is very good.  The models mesh and run, i just cant see anything.

----------


## mshikhan

> polyskilz
> 
> 
> got it running, but for some reason icepak models arent viewable (nothing is in the screen...all black but model is there because it will mesh). I even notice some delayred refreshing of the screen, i have to minimize and maximize to repaint. What would cause this? my graphics card is very good. The models mesh and run, i just cant see anything



may i know the specs of your system?See More: Ansys 13 | 9.75 gb

----------


## hamid_babu

I have ANSYS 13 32 bit (c*r*a*c*k by MAGNiTUDE) . Could you please tell me to install the license manager on XP?
I tried to install according to instruction posted by mshikhan, unfortunately it didn't works for me. Any one has any solution? to solve the license issue.

----------


## engrcaabaynickied

hi any one can be other link for ansys 13 software download. i already han license generator. thanks

----------


## engrcaabaynickied

for 64 bit os only thanks

----------


## nizam144

Thank you brother for sharing such an important software. I am having problem with cfx, when i click it, i receive message..the short is removed...though i tried many times to install CFX only but i think it is not installed..please help me
Thanks
Nizam

----------


## andisant

Hi,
I installed Ansys in a different ways,,, I am getting an error when I try to load the license,, there is a message that it says, (Invalid license file: the flexlm ID in the file does not match the system Flexlm ID)

could you please help me
thanks

----------


## fivetd

@mshikhan
I have followed your instruction and installed the Ansys 13.0 Magnitude (Fixed). My system is Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit, 8 Gb Ram. I managed to get passed the error related to the server not starting but now I get the following message:
*"Failover feature "Ansys Multiphysics" specified in the license preferences is not available.
Feature ane3fl does not exists in the ANSYSLI pool.
The desired vendor daemon is down.
Check the lmgrd log file, or try lmreread.
Feature: ane3fl
Vendor:Host: Dragos
License path: 1055@Dragos
Flexnet licensing errorr:-97,121"*

What can I do? The only program that works is the Workbench, for the rest I get the above mentioned message.
Please please HELP!!!

----------


## swifty004

So the process of setting up Ansys 13.0 works but as ive installed it on my lap top the FlemIM number seems to change everytime i restart my computer? i have the server set as my computer and if i install the program and run through the licesnse setup process everything works but the moment i restart it nothing works. it tells me it cant connect with the server.... Any ideas or is there a setting i need to change?

----------


## swifty004

Process works... the first time. Ive installed ansys on my laptop and the FLEXIm number seems to change everytime i restart the computer. Ive run and used the program once, the next day Workbench comes up saying that it cannot connect to any license server. server is down or is not responsive. any ideas???

----------


## boboku

thank you

----------


## jignesh142

Link is not working
Please Repost

----------


## muneeb193

Problem with licence.

I followed all the procedures but when i try to start the fluent it shows following error. pleas help me

********************************

The desired vendor daemon is down.
 Check the lmgrd log file, or try lmreread.
Feature:       fluent
Vendor:Host:   pakistani
License path:  \PAKISTANI\D$\PROGRA~1\ANSYSI~1\v130\fluent\licens  e -

tx86\..\license.dat
FLEXnet Licensing error:-97,121
For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing End User Guide,
available at "www.macrovision.com".

ANSYS LICENSE MANAGER ERROR:No servers provided.
    ANSYSLI_SERVERS:  
    FLEXlm Servers: 
******************************************

----------


## mayapan

Hello to everybody,


i have a license problem. when i run lmgrd i got the following message:

DISPLAY THE LICENSE STATUS:

ANSYS Licensing Interconnect path = 2325@......

ANSYS FLEXlm license path = 1055@.....

***** Note: Due to a FLEXlm limitation, all tasks may not be found *****
__________________________________________________  ___

***** LICENSE SERVER STATUS: 1055@.....*****


lmutil - Copyright (c) 1989-2009 Flexera Software, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Flexible License Manager status on .
[Detecting lmgrd processes...]
License server status: 1055@.....
License file(s) on .........: C:\Program Files\ANSYS Inc\Shared Files\Licensing\license.dat:

..........: license server UP (MASTER) v11.8

Vendor daemon status (on ........):

  ansyslmd: The desired vendor daemon is down. (-97,121)


thanks to everybody for helps
regardsSee More: Ansys 13 | 9.75 gb

----------


## RIZWAN.WARDHA

AN ANY ONE HELP 


Cannot find license file.
 The license files (or license server system network addresses) attempted are 
listed below.  Use LM_LICENSE_FILE to use a different license file,
 or contact your software provider for a license file.
Feature:       fluent
Filename:      C:\PROGRA~1\ANSYSI~1\v130\fluent\license
tx86\..\license.dat
License path:  C:\PROGRA~1\ANSYSI~1\v130\fluent\license
tx86\..\license.dat
FLEXnet Licensing error:-1,359.  System Error: 2 "No such file or directory"
For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing End User Guide,
available at "www.macrovision.com".

ANSYS LICENSE MANAGER ERROR:Failover feature 'ANSYS FLUENT Solver' specified in license preferences is not available.
Feature acfd_fluent_solver does not exist in the ANSYSLI pool.
Cannot connect to license server system.
 The license server manager (lmgrd) has not been started yet,
 the wrong port@host or license file is being used, or the
 port or hostname in the license file has been changed.
Feature:       acfd_fluent_solver
Server name:   115.240.146.133
License path:  1055@Rizwan-PC;
FLEXnet Licensing error:-15,10.  System Error: 10061 "WinSock: Connection refused"
For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing documentation,
available at "www.acresso.com".

----------


## jaiii

Hello.

 Please help me.

 I installed Ansys 13 Magnitude.
 Everything works except
 "Mechanical APDL" and not even in any configuration file.

 Thank you for your help.

 By.

----------


## mehul157

Yes, Its works well , if you do exactly as it said by mshikhan. You need to turn your internet ON for the installation and running purpose.
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## justicedarko3

I am getting an error when I try to load the license,, there is a message that it says, (Invalid license file: the flexlm ID in the file does not match the system Flexlm ID).Please help me

could you please help me
thanks  mess 




> Hello every one. if you have magnitude c*r*a*c*k*e*d  software then there will be directory named "MAGNiTUDE" (in DVDI) composed of two or three files (AP13_Calc.exe, install.txt and license.txt)
> *please follow the following steps* for software installation.
> 1. right click on setup.exe file. > run as administrator (it is most important for Windows Vista & 7). It will install some pre-requisite if needed (you may be connected to internet. if some file missing, you can download it from internet) 
> 2. choose language and first choose "install Ansys Products"
> 3. click next and choose your Ansys Modules you want to install....next.......next........installation will began.......next..............exit ......exit.....
> 4. after finishing software installation, again right click on setup.exe file. > run as administrator (it is most important step for Windows Vista & 7).
> 5. this time choose "install Ansys license manager" option > next...next.......................( Note: Check the relevant box for relevant license field and you can also check the box given for RSS Disabling)
> 6. at the end License wizard window will open with three options of license server types. choose the default.>..continue >
> 7. go to Magnitude Directory in DVDI (from where you run the installation) Right click on AP13_Calc.exe > "run as administrator" (a new MS-DOS type window will open and will ask for making a license file. you have to press "Y" for making license file) a new license file will be generated and exit the MS-DOS window( you can also delete the previous license file before generating new one)
> ...

----------

